# Consolidated List Of E-books Important To A Sikh



## maskinji (Jun 16, 2010)

Khalsa Ji,

               With ardas to Satgur Sache Patshah, I put forward a benati(request) to all sangat actively present here on this forum, to come forward put in their bit to a big attempt to prepare a consolidated pile of books which a SIKH must possess to be informed about his identity, Issues and Information directly or indirectly affecting us.


           I have seen on internet, take any topic, numerous ebooks are present to update you on any issue. But sikh literature you barely find. Thats why questions are raised as to what happened in 84, who bulit Harimandir sahib, what did Mughals do etc, who was banda singh bahadur, who was Hari singh Nalwa. The day we are uninformed or misinformed, the sikh spirit will die out. We would not be able to follow the footsteps of our ancestors. Everyone waits for other to start. I have seen Sangat on this forum is highly active and Informed. So, I thought of starting an initiative in this regard. The moment i am writing this article, We are 12030 members. There is nothing what this number of Khalsa cant do, taking shelter of the Blessing of our Lord.

           Even if you find a book, that you think anyone can find on internet, do paste the link here. We shall make it a big drive This would be the first phase. Next phase, with consultation of Sangat and admins here, we would proceed. But first, Lets start with ardas at holy feet of lord to make this attempt successful.



Waheguru ji ka khalsa,
Waheguru ji ki fateh.

_updated  on 18 June 2010:

Please Find attached the excel with details.
I shall be maintaining versions to let u know if you are having the latest compilation. First one is 1.1.

Ardas at Lord's feet.

Satnam Ji._


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 16, 2010)

We have several threads containing e-books on Sikhism that were compiled with considerable effort by several forum members. Perhaps we should merge these threads. I will look into it later today. Sat Nam


----------



## maskinji (Jun 17, 2010)

Narayanjot Ji,

I plan to prepare an excel sheet consolidating all the links under one roof for Sangat, with thanks and regards to the contributing members. The material submission would be attributed to respective members. I plan to work on it soon.

Sat Sri Akal.
Sarbat da bhalla.


----------



## maskinji (Jun 25, 2010)

Sat Sri Akal Ji,

I am updating here Version 1.2.


Check out new links to e-book resources pertaining to various topics.

Regards,
Chitwanjit Singh​


----------

